# My Aylesbury duck has just started to lay eggs - is this normal



## sammykins (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi my duck laid 2 eggs the other day that were rubbery, then on the second day i got a normal egg and the same the following - i had them today for lunch (scrambled egg!! yummy) and both the normal eggs had 2 yokes in.

Is this normal? 

Is 1 egg a day normal for an Aylesbury duck?

Im so interested in my ducks, but i dont have any one to talk to about them as i dont know anyone with the same breed of duck, i just like to know that its all normal.

Thanks for your help.

P.S they still WONT go in the pond!!!!!!! lol


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Ducks will lay one egg per day until the seventh or twelfth egg is laid, when all the eggs are laid the female will incubate them. So it's normal.

What do you give your ducks as treats? Throw the treat in the pond they might jump in, my magpie ducks realy love apples!


----------



## zoejames (Oct 1, 2010)

Totally normal on the egg front.
RE the pond, ducks are notorious for isopraxism (moneky see monkey do) so it will take them a while to try out something new. Two of mine decided when they moved house they wouldn't go in the pond, it's been 3 weeks and counting, but they wont go in!! Ducks love tomatoes, you can pretty much bribe them to do anything with them! Good luck!


----------



## andyduck (Nov 23, 2012)

hiya i have 3 Aylesbury ducks and 1 cross Aylesbury and runner..i have had these ducks for about 8 weeks now there doing great in the garden with my chickens..i have a 15ft pond and plenty of other water bowls for them to wash and drink out of..there about 18 months old now so ive been told they are really lovely birds..one of the females has started laying on sunday and now have 5 eggs today no eggs is this normal for this time of year..will i see more eggs tomorrow or not..the other thing is they have to big beautiful duck houses and they will not go in them..they stay out all night in all weather..
any advice would be truly Apperciated.


----------



## zoejames (Oct 1, 2010)

Gosh this is an old thread!
Firstly, there is not much duck chat on here. I can recommend the pultry keeper forum where there is a dedicated waterfowl section:
The Poultry Forum • Index page
There are also 3 facebook groups:
Duck Behaviour: Log in | Facebook
Duck Health: Log in | Facebook
ducks ducks ducks: Log in | Facebook
These are all very lively well informed groups.
Your ducks should be tailing off laying now so dont be surprised if they stop all together. Some ducks continue to lay on and off throughout the winter.
As for the house, they wont automatically go into the house, they have to be trained/persuaded... once they have got into the habit they will go in every night but are unlikely to ever go in of their own accord like chickens do. Train them by feeding them a little bowl of their fav treats in the house at duck each evening, they will soon get the idea. Ducks always need gentle herding. They are vulnerable to predation outside, especially at this time of the year.
Zo
x


----------



## lesley harding (Jun 2, 2015)

zoejames said:


> Totally normal on the egg front.
> RE the pond, ducks are notorious for isopraxism (moneky see monkey do) so it will take them a while to try out something new. Two of mine decided when they moved house they wouldn't go in the pond, it's been 3 weeks and counting, but they wont go in!! Ducks love tomatoes, you can pretty much bribe them to do anything with them! Good luck!


I 


zoejames said:


> Totally normal on the egg front.
> RE the pond, ducks are notorious for isopraxism (moneky see monkey do) so it will take them a while to try out something new. Two of mine decided when they moved house they wouldn't go in the pond, it's been 3 weeks and counting, but they wont go in!! Ducks love tomatoes, you can pretty much bribe them to do anything with them! Good luck!


Oioi. Help me plz. U seem to be top of the)'know what yr talking about tree' my duck has not started laying again yet. Wot do I do???


----------

